# Bumpy car while pregnant



## vagabonder (Jun 8, 2007)

Soon after DH and I found out we were pregnant, we turned in our sedan for an SUV thinking the extra space would be better for baby stuff and that it would be easier to get the baby in and out (no leaning over). However, I have become miserable riding around in it since unfortunately our SUV has turned out to have a very bumpy ride. Now that I am 20 weeks pg, I seem to feel every single bump in the road, and I feel it through my pregnant belly jostling up and down. I can't help but think of the poor baby getting bounced all around in there.









Did anyone else have a bumpy car while pregnant? Is this okay for the baby? I feel like the car is worse than all those kiddie rides at amusement parks that seem milder than this car, yet they recommend pregnant women not ride them.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I think you're perfectly safe in a not-so-smooth-ride car. The only time I might be a bit worried is if I was at particular risk for pre-term labour. Besides that I've known so many women who were 42 wks and purposely took very bumpy car rides just to get labour started but even then it didn't work!


----------



## user_name (Jun 8, 2005)

Ummm -- one of the theories circulating around my firstborn's early arrival was that he was sooo low for so long. My entire family, the doctors, and the nurses all thought that riding in our mini-SUV (with bad shocks) along rough roads (anyone from Houston know Kirby from Rice Village to 59?!) could definitely have encouraged DS to engage early.
Not that anyone really *knows* what happened with our first, but this time around we have been very careful about "the ride" in the car and how it might influence DD to drop early.

Pregnancy is tough b/c you can never know what is a safe precaution and what is going to turn out to be just silly. Perhaps you can just be on "bump patrol" a bit and maybe watch the speed on particularly rough patches of road?

(And FWIW, not to totally stress you out, but my cousin rode on a long, bumpy, dirt road when she was just under 40 weeks with her third child. She delivered that night.) ??


----------



## cherubess (Oct 14, 2004)

It goes to show how we have become used to comforts in our lives









I say that with no malice in my voice.

When I was 5 months pregnant with my DS, as a reward from my employer our department was taken out on a bumpy horse and cart trip.

My boss ran it past me first to make sure that it was alright and safe so I went and spoke to my OB because I didn't want to do the wrong thing.

With a bit of a cheeky smile on his face he said to me "that's how our forefathers got around and they were fine" then went on to add that of course all within reason that he wouldn't recommend me riding a bucking rodeo horse etc









Your baby will be fine from normal road bumps. The amniotic fluid will protect it from a bit of bumps and jostles. It is the hard impact on the belly like slipping on the floor or hitting the steering wheel during an accident that is concerning.


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

If it were a problem, I would know. We live in Costa Rica, where the roads are so bad that they wear out the shocks on your car! Plus, we have a farm and the road to the farm is not paved and it's like going 4-wheeling.

It didn't start getting uncomfortable until about 35 weeks or so. And now trips to the farm, or the worst of the bad roads will give me B-H contrx. So far it hasn't done anything worse than that, and I'm 37 weeks now. I just have to gently (read: Yell at DH SLOW DOWN!) remind Dh to take it easy on the roads so I'm not in one constant BH ctrx the whole ride!


----------



## forestrymom (Jul 13, 2006)

I rode my motorbike up until I was due with dd...and went hunting on very bumpy roads in a very old 4-wheel drive vehicle. I wanted labor to start at the end of it, and no luck. Seriously I went past my due date and then some! This pregnancy I have been just as active. I do have more contractions on bumpy roads, but nothing consistent. It is a bit uncomfortable, but unless you are experiencing signs of preterm labor, you are doing no harm to your baby!


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

Have your shocks checked as that's most likely the source. But also, I notice the bumps SO MUCH MORE in pregnancy, even in a smoother car. I hate them, they hurt, etc.. It may just be enhanced for you during the pregnancy and not even noticed as much when the baby is born. Either way, it should be fine for both pregnancy and baby, just annoying.


----------



## vagabonder (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the reassurances! It is definitely uncomfortable for me, so I'll have to give a lot of those "gentle" reminders to DH to slow down.







Very interesting about the theory of it helping encourage delivery. I suppose that will be good if I go past 40 weeks, but my biggest worry has actually been how miserable the car ride will be when I am in labor. It's a 25 minute ride, so that is a lot of bumps to add on top of an already intense situation!

Quote:

I rode my motorbike up until I was due with dd.








: That must have been quite the site to see! (Good for you!)


----------

